# Dented necks



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought a couple bags of Winchester 30-06 brass and after opening the bags noticed that some of the necks are pushed in on the ends so the hole isn't round. I can get my case length gauge into them and it seems to pretty much round them out again. My ? is are they safe to be reloading with?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Matt,

You will run them through the sizing die before deburring the necks. The Expander ball will round out the necks very nicely.

Blair


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Thats factory new brass for you. Send them through your sizing die, it will straighten them out. There are always a few that way in every bag of factory new brass that I have ever bought.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You are saying just to run the dented ones thru the sizing die right? Not the whole batch?


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

You will have to size all of your brass, even though it is new. This is part of your case prep.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks. I'm just getting into reloading and have noone to show me the do's and don'ts. I read a couple reloading manuals and i don't ever remember them mentioning sizing new brass. Just thought they were ready to go.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Lube, size, champfer, deburr, check overall length and inspect the flash hole and primer pocket to make sure it is completely open. Prime and load. Nate was right. I seem to find more faults with new brass than I do with most of my used brass that has been loaded a few times. Enjoy your new hobby! Burl


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up guys. I have already loaded and shot ten shells without resizing and have ten more loaded right now. Is it ok to shoot them and start sizing the ones after them? Also should i do the initial sizing with the full length or with the neck sizing only? I plan on just neck sizing after i am reloading the second time. All my ammo will be going through the same rifle. Should i also trim the new cases all to the same length, it seems there are small differences in the lengths of some.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Go outside, point the rifle in a safe direction and run all the ammo through the chamber (without firing) to be sure they will cycle okay. If you have a problem, you might need to pull the bullets. Always full length size your new brass. After it has been fired, assuming it will only be used in the same rifle, it is safe and will occasionally provide better accuracy if you neck size only. By full length sizing the new brass, you guarantee that it will fit in a standard chamber. If you don't have a mentor to help with your new hobby, it might be a real good idea to get yourself a good beginners loading manual. I know there can be A WHOLE BUNCH of questions that come up. If you feel confident enough, just keep asking questions here. You know we are always happy to help in any way we can. Just don't try anything new unless you are completely confident that it is safe. Burl


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Matt,

Note the first word in Burly's next to last post.

LUBE

Don't let yourself be fooled into thinking that the lack of pressure needed to push the case all the way into the die the first time means that lube isn't necessary.

Please don't ask me to explain why I know that can happen!

Oh, your chrony will get shipped next week. I have had some unfortunate personal things to deal with and haven't had much time for anything else, but I haven't forgotten you.

Keep askin' question. Looks like you've got the attention of the some of the best!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

They all cycled fine, so I should be good with that. I have lube and will be using that to size the cases. I do have a few ?'s about resizing them tho. I followed the instructions to size a few federal cases that i shot during deer season and want to make sure im doing it right before i size cases that I'm going to be using. The instrucions say to screw the die in til it touches the shell holder then let the ram down and screw the die in another 1/4-1/3 of a turn then lock it in place with the lock nut. Then it says you are ready to start sizing after lubing a case. It just seems to me like maybe i should be measuring the case after resizing one and making sure that it is set right and then if not do some adjusting. Am I right, and if so what kind of adjustments should I be making. Also I don't have a tumbler yet so what should i use to get the lube off the cases afterwards. I am using Lee's sizing lube.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Hornady's One Shot is another good choice for case lube. It's lots less messy, not any better at actually lubricating the cases (that part they're equal) but lots less messy. Go buy yourself a cheap cookie sheet spread your cases out, hit them with the One Shot, roll them around a bit, give them another shot and you're done. Let it dry a bit (3-5min) before you start re-sizing.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The instructions sound about right. The press handle should "cam over" slightly for full length resizing. Don't worry about measuring anything. If the die is adjusted right, after a full stroke, you're good to go. That's the extra 1/4 turn when you're setting the die up. Wipe off lube with a dry rag. Don't get carried away with the stuff, a little goes a long way. I too discovered One Shot a few years ago, and don't use anything else. Burl


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What about the sizing lube you are supposed to put inside the neck? I'll check out the one shot stuf next time i have a chance. I do have a whole tube of the lee stuff here tho that came with my kit.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If I use anything inside the necks, I'll use mica, which is a dry lubricant ( actually a powdered volcanic kind of glass). Using the One Shot though, it seems that enough gets into the neck and I have never had a problem with the expander ball sticking. For your next purchase, you might want to consider a tumbler kit. It not only makes for nice looking ammo, but is a good way to get rid of the lube after sizing. I keep a coffee can full of media just for that purpose. Burl


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

RIGHT ON ac700!!! Sounds like you're getting started. When I get a new lot of brass I always lube (I use a Q-tip with a little lube on the inside of every fifth case neck) and size then trim and lastly deburr/chamfer. There shouldn't be anything wrong with the ammo you've already loaded. The cases are probably abit on the long side but you can trim them later. 
You can use a permanent marker just to make sure the necks aren't dangerously long. Use a black marker and ink the heck out of the edge of the neck/bullet juncture. Make sure it is totaly black with no brass showing through. Give it a minuit or so to dry and after it is GENTLY slide the cartridge into the (very clean and dry) chamber trying not to let the case mouth touch anything. Now gently close the bolt and then open it, again makeing sure the neck doesn't scrape the ink off on the chamber walls. This can be a little tricky on rifles that have a spring loaded plunger type ejector. If the face of the case mouth edge still has all of the ink and doesn't apear to have bottomed out at the end of the chamber you're OK to fire it. Just make sure you trim it after wards.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

what happens if you fire a shell with a dented neck.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

It will "Fire Form" back to the dimentions of the chamber, you see EVERYTHING can be solved with the right amount of high explosive. :wink:

Oh, and Hornady's One Shot ROCKS!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Oh, and Hornady's One Shot ROCKS!


And the Hexane some of these spray lubricants contain will produce some spectacular tumor pictures on your catscan in a few years down the road. I have gone to Dillon lube in the atomizer bottle. It is made of alcohol and lanoline. Very safe and works great.


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i treat every new bag of brass exactly the same as fired brass. exept the deprimeing of course.

i'd say 30% of the new ones are beat up.


----------

